# Stihl BR400 Starts but dies



## johng87 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just picked up a stihl BR400. It was drained of gas when i got it, so i mixed up fresh, replaced spark plug with NGK, and checked all throttle linkages and the cutoff switch.

So i have gotten to the point, after cleaning everything, that the blower will fire up on the third pull (while choked). releasing the choke will have the engine fire into life, then only to sputter out quickly and die, with no saving it.

My question is this: Having taken the carb off, I know the gasket was pretty shot, and it will have to be replaced, could this be my only problem? I was thinking also to replace the fuel line, as there was a small puncture in the line within the tank. 

What do you guys think? 

-John


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Replace the fuel lines and the gasket. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you soak the carb in cleaner. I have made the mistake of just replacing gaskets and having to remove the carb again as problem was still there. Now I always soak a carb I am working on. This will dissolve any varnish in the tiny ports. Finish with compressed air, I use about 50psi.
Dean


----------



## b_bodylover (May 3, 2004)

johng87 said:


> I just picked up a stihl BR400. It was drained of gas when i got it, so i mixed up fresh, replaced spark plug with NGK, and checked all throttle linkages and the cutoff switch.
> 
> So i have gotten to the point, after cleaning everything, that the blower will fire up on the third pull (while choked). releasing the choke will have the engine fire into life, then only to sputter out quickly and die, with no saving it.
> 
> ...


Will it continue to run with the choke on? If so the problem is most likely that you have an air leak past the faulty gasket. What you seem to be describing is an overly lean mixture condition, where you have such a large air leak that you must keep the carb in an extra rich condition, with the choke on, to compensate for the extra air that is being sucked into the engine past the failed gasket. Depending on the type of material that the gasket is made from, i.e. paper, cork, rubber o-ring, etc, it would be cheap insurance to properly replace it any time that the carb is removed for service.
Good luck with your Stihl.
Charlie


----------

